# My new mice from England and Germany!



## Lottiz

We just got all mice from England and Germany and I'm so happy!!!
First I want to thank the breeders of your new mice:

*Dr. Roland fischer, Chilloutarea Mousery, Germany* for all wonderful tricolors, reds, Ambers, chinchillas and others.
*Cait McKeown, Fancy Mice, England* for the beautiful blues, rumpwhites and BE cream satin.
*Sarah C in England* for her gorgeous hairless mice. I hope I can get a link to her too.

I also want to thank everyone who has been involved with any part of the transports; *Naiomi, Sara Y, Marianne, my own parents, my lovely husband Christer and my children Ida and Jens*. This would never have happened without you!

Here are some pics of my new darlings. I start with recessive reds, Ambers, chinchillas and tricolor/splashed from Roland fischer in Germany (Chillout area mousery)












































































































































































wonderful rumpwhites, BE cream satin and blue does from Cait. Thank you so much!























































and the beautiest hairless in the world from Sarah C. They are adorable!


----------



## tom95

Beautiful mice !

I also expect some mice from England this year  
I know these moments, when you're happy to have great imports


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Congratulations on your new additions!
So many super Mice, I am sooooo jealous!  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Elven

So awesome! I want those to Finland too!


----------



## Lottiz

tom95 said:


> Beautiful mice !
> 
> I also expect some mice from England this year
> I know these moments, when you're happy to have great imports


Yes, all this waiting!!!



The Boggit keeper said:


> Congratulations on your new additions!
> So many super Mice, I am sooooo jealous!  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


Thank you 



Elven said:


> So awesome! I want those to Finland too!


Well,it's not that hard for you to come over to us in Sweden and do some pick ups when my mice have some litters


----------



## Elven

How close to Stockholm you live? I think I might be going to reptile show in there next year, and if you are not too far from there, or there could be transport arranged or something... 
You would have year time to breed me some tricolor and nakeds. And maybe also rumpwhites. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lottiz

Elven: I'm at reptile shows in stockholm too. Take a look at my home page at www.blackvelvts.dinstudio.se 
I'm sure we can arrange something. I want mice from Finland also, you know. Big beautiful PEW 

I live 250 km from Stockholm but that's no problem.


----------



## Elven

I think me and my friend could arrange for pew's, we know guite many breeders. Im getting really exited here you know.


----------



## Jodiee182_x

wow I love the reds!!
The wee one in the 7th pic looks like he's wearin a mask :lol:

They're so gorgeous, lucky you!


----------



## Lottiz

Elven said:


> I think me and my friend could arrange for pew's, we know guite many breeders. Im getting really exited here you know.


  Blacks and PEW's from Gerana!!! I'm exited to


----------



## Elven

Well, I have to talk to her. And you can contact her, and see what she thinks. We can do the delivery. Im sure she would not sell without knowing where the mice end up to.


----------



## Lottiz

Elven said:



> Well, I have to talk to her. And you can contact her, and see what she thinks. We can do the delivery. Im sure she would not sell without knowing where the mice end up to.


Sounds like a breeder i like!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Very beautiful mice. I have many of their not-so-distant their cousins!


----------



## Erica08

oh I love those beautiful blues congrats looks like you got some beautiful mice.


----------



## Lottiz

Jack Garcia said:


> Very beautiful mice. I have many of their not-so-distant their cousins!


Oh, congrats! say hello to them from their cousins 

Do you have pics of them here in the forum? I didn't get any buck...What can I use to breed them?


----------



## Malene

I love the chinchillas and blues! :shock: *very jealous*


----------



## Jack Garcia

Lottiz said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful mice. I have many of their not-so-distant their cousins!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, congrats! say hello to them from their cousins
> 
> Do you have pics of them here in the forum? I didn't get any buck...What can I use to breed them?
Click to expand...

I have pictures somewhere. At last count I have over 26,000 pictures floating around the Internet so I will look later when I get home.

For the recessive yellows, I'd breed them to a good chocolate or cinnamon and then cross the babies. For the tricolors, I'd breed them to a chinchilla or a beige (ce/ce), and then cross the splashed (Spl/*) babies with each other. You could also breed them to a good PEW (because all splashed PEW heterozygotes show the splashing), but it's a bit more risky because you don't know what's "underneath" the PEW.

Dr. Fischer got his original splashed mice from my good friends Mike Chiodo and Christine Fogu, and we've traded mice back and forth many times, both inter-state and inter-continent!


----------



## GypsyTails

Lovely babies! The BE Cream is gorgeous!


----------



## Lottiz

Jack Garcia said:


> Lottiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful mice. I have many of their not-so-distant their cousins!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, congrats! say hello to them from their cousins
> 
> Do you have pics of them here in the forum? I didn't get any buck...What can I use to breed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pictures somewhere. At last count I have over 26,000 pictures floating around the Internet so I will look later when I get home.
> 
> For the recessive yellows, I'd breed them to a good chocolate or cinnamon and then cross the babies. For the tricolors, I'd breed them to a chinchilla or a beige (ce/ce), and then cross the splashed (Spl/*) babies with each other. You could also breed them to a good PEW (because all splashed PEW heterozygotes show the splashing), but it's a bit more risky because you don't know what's "underneath" the PEW.
> 
> Dr. Fischer got his original splashed mice from my good friends Mike Chiodo and Christine Fogu, and we've traded mice back and forth many times, both inter-state and inter-continent!
Click to expand...

I want pie bald...they are so nice! isn't they good for tricolor breeding?
I must check up how to get US mice to sweden. it can't be harder then reptiles....
-L


----------



## Jack Garcia

By breeding the tricolors to chinchilla or beige first, you will be sure not to lose sight of Splashed and then lose it all together.

Splashed is dominant, but shows up _only_ if the mouse has two recessive C-dilutes which are not both c. By breeding your tri does to a chinchilla or beige male, you would know in the F1 generation which babies were splashed, and you could then cross the babies, or cross one of the sons back to his tri mother for more tricolors.

If you bred them to piebald first, you won't know which are Splashed, and you could lose the gene. That's why I make the recommendation the way I do. Since you don't have a tricolor male, it is better to keep sight of the Splashed than to keep sight of the spots, because the spots are recessive and difficult to lose, but the Splashed is dominant and once it's gone, it's gone.

Just for the reference of those not familiar with breeding tricolor mice, they must have the following ingredients combined in one mouse:


Splashed (Spl/*), which is dominant but can "hide" when the mouse is C/*
Two recessive C-dilutes which are not both c, i.e. cch/cch, ce/c, ch/ce, etc
Some form of white spots

Without Splashed, it's a regular C-dilute piebald mouse (e.g. piebald chinchilla).

Without the recessive C-dilutes, it is a regular black or agouti piebald mouse.

Without the white spots, it is a Splashed mouse.


----------



## Lottiz

Great! thank you so much, Jack! I'm so happy your back :*
I have both chinchilla, cream and PEW bucks here. And 3 tricolor, 2 splashed does. I hope I can do something good with all those


----------



## Jack Garcia

You're very welcome!  And I'm glad to be back! Hehe..

Isn't it exciting to have fresh new mice from different parts of the world?

I think you'll be able to do great things with your new mice. Be sure to take (and post) lots of pictures!


----------



## Lottiz

I promisse!


----------



## Elven

I bet there are lot of people really exited to see your next litters!


----------



## Mousezombie

You have some gorgous mice there


----------



## laoshu

you have got some lovely mice there


----------



## Mymouse

Wow, these mice are so bautiful, all of them! Love the one on photo number 7, reminds me of my mouse Baby just in awesome colours. The hairless one wow I want one so much it hurts! :lol: all those pretty colours :drool


----------

